# Calvin's Institutes - Read Them in 2009!



## Jim-Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

Princeton Seminary is hosting an on-line project for folks who's like to read through Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion - FMI see

Calvin 09 - Read The Institutes

While Princeton today is not the Princeton of B. B. Warfield, reading the Institutes is a worthy project. 

I plan to give it a shot.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2008)

It is on my to-do list for the year. Anyone else doing it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I would like to attempt it. I have read portions of Battles Translation but never attempted to read them straight through.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am currently in the middle of reading through them. I am still on book I, but I hope to have it read through sometime this year.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been reading through Calvin for a few months already. He's actually pretty easy to read. He's much easier than reading Dabney or Edersheim or pretty much any 19th Century writer that I've read. He is extremely accessible in my estimation.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 25, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've been reading through Calvin for a few months already. He's actually pretty easy to read. He's much easier than reading Dabney or Edersheim or pretty much any 19th Century writer that I've read. He is extremely accessible in my estimation.



I agree with the easy reading. I am trying to go through Durham right now and am having to take it real slow. Calvin on the other hand is so much easier to read.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 25, 2008)

I had to read all the way through them for my studies at Whitefield, very helpful. I highlighted them and plan to read portions of them again. My favorite sections were those on salvation.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Very worthy ambition. I recently purchased the set. 

Shall we form a support group?

My readings have been rather sparse, random, and weak this year. Things have settled down quite a bit after all the many changes this year. I'm ready to get back into the swing of things for my spiritual benefit and those of others.

Calvin's Institutes and the Bible. Read through both.

Is there a Puritan book read through in 2009?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome (oops...)

Great idea Ivan.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Awesome (oops...)



 -->  Sorry...but that was a good one.



> Great idea Ivan


.

Shall we use this thread? 

Report weekly on progress? 

Share our insights?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, I definitely want to join in. I fear I would fall off track without group support!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been reading through them this year as well. What I generally try to do is set aside the afternoon portion of every Lord's Day to read at least one chapter. That ensures that I continue to make some progress  

One thing that I have also been doing is listening to Dr. Calhoun's lectures on the Institutes to compliment my reading. It's worked really well because each lecture covers a couple of chapters, so I can't listen to the lectures until I've read the assigned material. It acts as a kind of Reformed Nerdy reward system that has deepened my understanding of the Institutes and helped me to stay on track in the reading. Here's the link: Worldwide Classroom: Calvin's Institutes


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Jim-Bob said:


> Calvin 09 - Read The Institutes



BTW, this link provided by Jim-Bob appears to be an excellent tool for our coming adventure.

Our support and sharing here on the PB will add to the value of the reading.

Thanks, Jim-Bob, for this gold nugget of a website.

Folks, if you don't have a copy of _Calvin's Institues_ you may read it via the website provided.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to join in on this  I have never read any portion of Calvin's works, actually, except perhaps some obscure quote that is posted in some thread or article. This will be a great opportunity to do it!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool! I'm going to do this too. (I've never fully read through the whole thing, so this should be fun.)

I've already emailed R21 to get their reading schedule for the year. (Looks like they're doing this too.)

Check out this link ---> Reading Schedule for 2009 - Blogging the Institutes

They're going to have an ongoing blog about this, it seems...


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to join in as well. I have a copy of Battles', _Analysis of the Institutes of the Christian Religion_, which is a detailed outline of Calvin's _Institutes_. This will come in handy as I read through the _Institutes_.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Just to make it clear, I haven't read through this great work either. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2008)

Read the whole thing, but never _through_ it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2008)

That calendar is a nice resource... I'm going to read it this year and follow through on an old promise of last year and blog through it, too. Thanks, Jim-Bob, for pointing out the resources (Princeton, though it be. Interesting they're supporting this notion!)


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2008)

I recently purchased the 2Vol McNeill set and then found the read-through plan. I became so discouraged last year attempting the 90 Day Bible plan (which I will attempt yet again) that I doubt myself to keep to this. Even a support group won't make me do it.

I'm a master at being consistently inconsistent.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 25, 2008)

Perhaps the recent prominence of Marilynne Robinson is rendering Calvin a little more mainstream again.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I may give it a shot!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 25, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> That calendar is a nice resource... I'm going to read it this year and follow through on an old promise of last year and blog through it, too. Thanks, Jim-Bob, for pointing out the resources (Princeton, though it be. Interesting they're supporting this notion!)



Maybe this will be a tool to change the minds of those in error? 

Done in by their own petard?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 25, 2008)

As Pilgrim72 pointed out, and linked above,

REF21 is doing something similar, and it's likely to be as profitable (if not more) than the PrincetonSeminary resource. http://www.reformation21.org/calvin/

Just sayin' ... do both.


----------



## davidsuggs (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow what amazing timing! I was looking through Books-a-Million yesterday and for some reason just had the urge to but the Institutes and I have never read them. It was between that and Grudems Systematic. Guess I made the right choice, I do love the providence of God!


----------



## KMK (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## shackleton (Dec 25, 2008)

Since it is Princeton, is Elaine Pagels reading through them or teaching through them?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Since it is Princeton, is Elaine Pagels reading through them or teaching through them?



It would do her well if she did, either/or.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to join this one to, but how are we doing this agian.
do we kep posting on this thread or do we all join the other page?
I am really looking forward to finally reading it, it has been on my shelf for a year.
the 1 vol translated by Henry Beveridge published by Hendrickson, is that ok?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> I am going to join this one to, but how are we doing this agian. do we kep posting on this thread or do we all join the other page?



It's a personal choice. You can post at the Princeton website if you like but I'd encourage posting here. I'll only be posting here.


----------



## KMK (Dec 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Folks, if you don't have a copy of _Calvin's Institues_ you may read it via the website provided.



I can't figure out how. I subscribed to the podcast but can't find a word document anywhere. Can you walk me through it?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2008)

KMK said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, if you don't have a copy of _Calvin's Institues_ you may read it via the website provided.
> ...



I'm pretty sure they've not posted any text yet, and probably wont' until Jan 1.


----------



## KMK (Dec 25, 2008)

How different will the Beveridge edition be? It is available for free on ccel.org.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 25, 2008)

A few months ago, I got an evening part-time job as a security guard. My task was to sit in a parked car for three hours a night and make sure that no one stole any copper wiring from an industrial yard nearly. Nothing happened on my watch- except that I was able to go through the Institutes along with Van Til's The Case for Calvinism.

Theognome


----------



## matt01 (Dec 25, 2008)

KMK said:


> How different will the Beveridge edition be? It is available for free on ccel.org.



They will post the reading for each day on the main page. Right now there is a short essay on Princeton, and reading through the _Institutes_...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

> Calvin 09 - Read The Institutes
> 
> reformation 21 :: the Online Magazine of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals



The Princeton website doesn't appear to be fully active. I assume they'll have it all together by 1/1.

I believe the Reformation21 site will provide better commentary. However, I like the Princeton calendar. On their schedule there are no readings on Sunday and Christmas. Reformation21 doesn't have a schedule that I can find, but surely they will provide one.

So, yes, do one or the other or both, but please share here at the PB.


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm considering joining.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 26, 2008)

KMK said:


> How different will the Beveridge edition be? It is available for free on ccel.org.



I'm in too. Not only was it on my "to do" list for next year anyway, but in the 500th anniversary year of Calvin's birth, how could I not?

Recently, to provide an escape from the tension at work, I have redecorated a converted garage room into a "Reformation Library" with several of the Reformation Art prints (Synod of Dordt, Westminster Assembly, Reformers collage, Calvin pic, Calvin 10x36), Bunyan, Knox, Luther, a dozen or so Reformer/Reformation mugs, a Calvin coin in a paperweight, a bobble headed Luther, bobble headed Calvin, 400 year old framed leaf from a Geneva Bible, Martin Luther wind-up doll, and newly scaled back books.

As to your question, the McNeill edition is considered the standard "scholarly" source and is replete with great footnotes. If your interest is in simply reading, some prefer the way the older edition reads (translation philosophy). You can get the Beveridge edition from CBD for less than $15 and in pdf form online for free. McNeill typically will set you back about $50.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 26, 2008)

I read through the Institutes in 1982, 1986 (Beveridge edition), and again in 2003 (McNeil).

I prefer Beveridge.

I suppose, in light of it being the 500 year celebration, it would be good to read it through again. 

I'm in!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 26, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I prefer Beveridge.



I do too. Especially when thirsty or eating!! Makes food go down easier. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 26, 2008)

> Reformation21 doesn't have a schedule that I can find, but surely they will provide one.



If you email Ref21 they send you the PDF of the schedule. And they break every weekend and holidays.


----------



## JDKetterman (Dec 26, 2008)

I've read through the institutes a couple of years ago, and I really enjoyed it not only for it's depth, but also for it's clarity.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in! I've been wanting to read the Institutes for a few years, so now there's no excuse not to. Can anyone tell me how much time will be required on a daily basis?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 26, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> I'm in! I've been wanting to read the Institutes for a few years, so now there's no excuse not to. Can anyone tell me how much time will be required on a daily basis?



I haven't checked these reading schedules yet but in the past, I've read about 45 minutes to an hour a day and finished the Institutes in under a year. 

So I would imagine these "Scheduled" approaches would take less time than that per day.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been reading through the Institutes for the last year, I am halfway through book 2. It is an awesome read although I have been slowed down after purchasing Turretins Institutes and reading that as well.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2008)

So we have two approaches - Ref21's schedule, which has no reading on either Saturday OR the Lord's Day, nor on Thanksgiving or Christmas, and the Princeton schedule, which skips only the Lord's Day (as well as Christmas). 

Perhaps for continuity's sake it'd be best for us all who are going to comment here to follow the same schedule? I'm inclined to go with the Princeton one, simply because the daily chunks are a little bit smaller. Thoughts?


----------



## Brother John (Dec 30, 2008)

*Im in !!!*

This is going to be great. I have the McNeill (Library of Christian Classics) edition of the Institutes. I am fine with either schedule, but it might be nice to have a smaller chunk each day.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Perhaps for continuity's sake it'd be best for us all who are going to comment here to follow the same schedule? I'm inclined to go with the Princeton one, simply because the daily chunks are a little bit smaller. Thoughts?



I agree. Princeton plan is fine for me...and there is nothing to refrain us from reading the Ref21 blog.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I'm certainly looking forward to this - should be great. I spent part of the evening reading the introduction in the McNeill/Battles edition, which I've never done, and found the history of english translations quite interesting. 

If anyone doesn't have the Battles Analysis of the Institutes, you might want to pick it up. He's got really good information in there concerning the evolution of the organization of the Institutes, and a fantastic chapter-by-chapter outline of the whole work. 

I propose we follow the Princeton, just to keep things on a common footing (and since they are posting via RSS chunks from the Battles translation each day, those of you who don't have the Institutes can follow along that way also).


----------



## rrfranks (Dec 30, 2008)

I will have to look into this!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in. However, I will be using the schedule that our church is publishing. We put out a monthly calendar with a daily Bible reading schedule and have now added The Institutes (no readings on the Lord's Day). We will probably add this as a permanent feature to the calendar. In 2010 we will tackle either Bavink or Hodge.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently took care of a neighbor's cats for about a week (while she was gone) and she surprised me today by giving me a 30 dollar gift card for Barnes and Noble. So I bought Henry Beveridge's translation ($25) and am now compelled to join this club. I will now go view the Princeton schedule and I look forward to conversing on the Institues this year.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Our Church is challenging members to read the _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ in 2009. We have a deal where the first ten people can purchase, through the Church, the two volume set for only $35!


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think anyone's linked this, but I also found this handy guide, which also skips Sats and Lord's Days, and comes in a printable pdf format.


----------



## Herald (Dec 31, 2008)

For those who have the iPhone:

*Calvin on your mobile device*

Starts January 1, 2009
Daily readings of the Institutes of the Christian Religion will be made available for your mobile device. Just navigate your internet ready mobile device to Calvin 09 - Mobile Page and bookmark the page. 
Every day a new reading will become available. Just bookmark the above site on your device and enjoy.
*iPhone users can click the "+" symbol, when on the above link, to save a Calvin shortcut icon to their home screen*.


----------



## KMK (Dec 31, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> I recently took care of a neighbor's cats for about a week (while she was gone) and she surprised me today by giving me a 30 dollar gift card for Barnes and Noble. So I bought Henry Beveridge's translation ($25) and am now compelled to join this club. I will now go view the Princeton schedule and I look forward to conversing on the Institues this year.



The Beveridge edition is also available on ccel.org. How different is it really going to be from the Battles edition? Has anyone read both?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 31, 2008)

KMK said:


> The Beveridge edition is also available on ccel.org. How different is it really going to be from the Battles edition? Has anyone read both?



I have read both. These two translations differ with respect wording and sentence structure, but the meaning is essentially the same in both versions. 

It's kind of like comparing KJV with NKJV, although in places Battles/McNeill is more like reading NIV.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone ever run across a synthesis of TULIP based solely on _The Institutes_?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone! Let the reading begin?


----------



## Herald (Jan 1, 2009)

I read the first installment on my iPhone this morning. The following quote stuck with me:



> "I count myself one of the number of those who write as they learn and learn as they write."


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure if anyone's interested, but here are some possible extras while studying Calvin's Institutes:

I haven't listened to these lectures, nor do I know how good they are.
Worldwide Classroom: Calvin's Institutes



Also I got this book that I will also be reading through too. It looks useful.

Theological Guide to Calvin's Institutes -----> Reformation Heritage Books


----------

